# Man arrested for planning mass water fight...



## stuff_it (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/aug/15/essex-water-fight-blackberry-messenger

In fact, just like Terhan...



> In 2008 there was a spate of mass water fights in British towns and cities that were organised through social networks. Most remained peaceful.This month a water fight attended by thousands of young Iranians attracted the attention of Tehran's morality police and led to a series of arrests.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Im confused, whats illegal about a waterfight exactly?


----------



## xes (Aug 16, 2011)

How dare he, this is such a terrible crime against humanity. I hope they throw the book at him!! (or at least, a balloon filled with water)

is it cos we is living in freedomz?


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw some people splashing water at each other at the beach earlier, no wonder the police are stretched.


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2011)

It's fortunate we don't have Thai-style New Year celebrations here. They'd have to bang the whole country up.


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 16, 2011)

Proof positive that authority has no sense of proportion.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 16, 2011)

Well the ones a couple of years ago got well out of hand and people who were involved, as well as passersby got hurt. I seem to remember a stabbing, a girl water-fighter being punched to the ground by someone who didn't want to get wet, and some children taken to hospital.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well the ones a couple of years ago got well out of hand and people who were involved, as well as passersby got hurt. I seem to remember a stabbing, a girl water-fighter being punched to the ground by someone who didn't want to get wet, and some children taken to hospital.



Everyone should be punished for the actions of a few?


----------



## shaman75 (Aug 16, 2011)

Shouldn't be too hard to engineer a reason to lock up anyone organising a protest then...


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well the ones a couple of years ago got well out of hand and people who were involved, as well as passersby got hurt. I seem to remember a stabbing, a girl water-fighter being punched to the ground by someone who didn't want to get wet, and some children taken to hospital.


They did get right out of hand and were used by some involved to bully passers by and as an excuse to start fights etc.

Though I can't see how you can nick someone for arranging one.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well the ones a couple of years ago got well out of hand and people who were involved, as well as passersby got hurt. I seem to remember a stabbing, a girl water-fighter being punched to the ground by someone who didn't want to get wet, and some children taken to hospital.


That's gone beyond a water fight imo, then!


----------



## mauvais (Aug 16, 2011)

Water fights are a gateway fight. WWII was basically a water fight, but with bullets. Before you know it you've dropped atomic bombs on Japan and everyone looks very silly. Or dead. Either, really.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 16, 2011)

My water pressure is immense, you're all fucked.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 16, 2011)

depends where he was trying to set it up middle of nowhere crack on.

town centre or park where it stands a chance of becoming a mare then have words.
 not sure needed to be arrested but maybe he was an arse


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well the ones a couple of years ago got well out of hand and people who were involved, as well as passersby got hurt. I seem to remember a stabbing, a girl water-fighter being punched to the ground by someone who didn't want to get wet, and some children taken to hospital.



Surely one occasion when a police water cannon might be appropriate.


----------



## caroline1973 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## peterkro (Aug 17, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Water fights are a gateway fight. WWII was basically a water fight, but with bullets. Before you know it you've dropped atomic bombs on Japan and everyone looks very silly. Or dead. Either, really.


Arf,nothing cheers me up better than an actual funny post at breakfast time.


----------

